# Brazilian Aerobatic Team



## Lucke.stz (May 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Here some video about the Esquadrilha da Fumaça (something like Smoke Squadron)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjTsRN0Nnsg_

The artist on the video is a regional artist from Ceara, and the song says about "to fly".

More informations about these Brazilian Aerobatic Team can be found here:

EDA - Esquadrão de Demonstração Aérea

Thanks to see 

Best regards.

Lucas


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 22, 2009)

Good stuff... So Brazil uses the T-27 Tucano?


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 22, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Good stuff... So Brazil uses the T-27 Tucano?



Yes, the Brazilian Air Force (FAB) uses the Tucano T-27, to Instruction on the Jet Fighter schools, and the T-29 ALX - Super Tucano is the atack version of it, some Squadrons fly it.

The Tucano a Brazilian Project, by a Company called Embraer (Empresa Brazileira de Aeronáutica) , here you can found more information:

Embraer - Empresa Brasileira de Aeronáutica S.A.

best regards,


----------

